# Quick Jujutsu belt question



## Aikikitty (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey,

   Coming from an art that basically only has 2 belt colors (white belts and black belts), I don't know much about the color system.

   I wasn't sure if Jujutsu normally had belt colors or not.  I never really paid much attention to it before, but I recently saw pictures somewhere of Jujutsu practitioners wearing colored belts.  I know one guy who has done Jujutsu for decades and he has a red and white striped belt that he takes on seminars with him, I think.  That's "master" level, isn't it?

   What is the order of the color belt system in Jujutsu?  And is it the same for all styles of Jujutsu?

    The reasons why I'm asking is 1. just curious; 2. _IF_ I'm able to, next summer I might try to add a Jujutsu class to my normal Aikido training and I'd like to know just a little bit more about it.  I hear the 2 arts complement each other well and have some of the same techniques.

    Thanks!   :asian:


----------



## bignick (Oct 12, 2004)

my jujutsu goes white, green, brown, black...in some japanese styles the red and white belt represents 6th - 8th dan, and 9th and 10th dan wear red belts...there are some variations from style to style though


----------



## Robert Carver (Oct 12, 2004)

Robyn:

In the classical Jujutsu ryu of old, belts were not given. Rather, practitioners received licenses at various levels indicating their level of proficiency or scrolls (mokoruku). It was after the creation of the belt system by Kano Jigoro that Jujutsu ryu began to adopt the "Dan-I" system of rank. Some have switched completely, others have simply added it to their ranking system so that it has levels that approximate. With modern (even traditionally based) schools, the use of colored belts can vary somewhat. Most tend to follow pretty closely the model seen in modern Judo. The below black belt ranks (mudansha) vary the most. For the black belt ranks (yudansha), things are pretty standard. 1st-5th Dan wear a standard black belt, 6th-8th wear a red & white belt, and 9th & 10th wear a solid red belt. As far as your dojo is concerned, why not ask Jack Sensei or Darryn for some specifics. I know them well enough to know that they will not think your questions are stupid.

As far as Aikido and Jujutsu complimenting each other, most definately, but that can also depend upon the dojo. In your case, you will find what is taught in your dojo to be almost the same, but with a little harder edge to it. Otherwise, many of the techniques are nearly identical, and use the same principle of going with an opponents force.

Good Luck and hope you enjoy Jack Sensei's classes. Be ready to sweat!


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mr. Carver!!!  

  5 minutes after I posted this thread, I realised that I could've asked you directly as you know what I'm talking about.   It was mainly wondering about the belt colors so I just figured "oh well".  Thanks to both you and big nick for answering my post.   :asian: 

   Any main questions about Jujutsu that I might have, I'll probably wait on because if I did try to go to Jack's classes, that'll be next summer.  (Too busy with college right now, so I have plenty of time.)  I've only been thinking about this for the last several weeks but I hope that I'll be able to go do that.  I very rarely see Jack as we are at the dojo on different days.  Right now, I'd probably be too shy to ask him anything as I can't do anything about it until maybe next summer anyway!  (I don't know who Darryn is.)  I'd hate to ask him so early and then something happen so I can't even make it to one class!  I realize that Jack is a really good teacher so I really would like to take the opportunity to try to learn from him while I have the chance!  Later on in life, I might not be able to.

   I'm glad to know that Jack's classes and mine are very similar!  What do you mean by harder edge?   

   I practiced a lot of big breakfalls tonight!  Trying to improve my ukemi (and prepare for next summer?).  

   Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Robert Carver (Oct 12, 2004)

Harder edge... maybe "more intense" would be a better description. Basically, many Aikido dojo when they apply a joint lock will only apply it minimally, and then uke falls down. Many of the locks tend to be loose, and there is opportunity for uke to escape. In Jack's dojo (and mine), when a joint lock is applied, it is REALLY applied. Not to the breaking point mind you, but to the point where uke's reaction is genuine, and the joint is locked to the point where uke can't wiggle out of it. Basically, the line between a joint being damaged and not, is moved much closer to the edge in a Jujutsu class. Another good example is when you do a technique that will cause uke to move in a certain way, take a step, or whatever. In Aikido, you sorta expect uke to move in a certain way because uke is trained to move in response to you doing a certain thing. In Jujutsu, uke moves, steps, or whatever because he has absolutely no choice. Either he is so off balance that he is trying to correct his off balanced position, or he is in pain and has to move in order to alleviate it. That is the simplest way to explain the "intensity" difference. 

If you happen to make it down to Baton Rouge some Saturday, stop by one of our classes. I promise we won't break you (you can work with my wife) but you will get a small sample of what to expect. Or if you just happen to make it down here, just stop by, watch and say Hi! Judy and I would love to meet you.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh good, I don't think I'll have much trouble then!  Unless I'm way off--- in my class, ukes are nice to beginners and tap out whether nage has the control or not.  After training awhile, uke usually resists a little and doesn't tap out unless nage really has the joint lock/pin.  I'm not a beginner anymore and we haven't had one in our class for awhile so we nearly always do the lock or pin until uke taps.  I usually ask, "Am I really getting you?" or "are you feeling it?" to my ukes as I want to be certian that I'm doing it correctly and they can't squirm out of it.  I don't like it if my uke taps out from boredom!  Sometimes, as uke, we do move where we know we're supposed to go, to protect ourselves, but plenty of times we resist on each other or sensei is good about making us stand there until nage gets it right.    It sounds to me like we practice pretty close to you guys but maybe there is another demension that I don't understand and won't until I get there.  :asian:  We'll see!  :uhyeah: 

If I ever make it to Baton Rouge, I would like to meet you.    I'll let you know if I ever come by there (during a non-evacutating time). 

Thanks!
Robyn  :asian:


----------

